

Show HN: wntd.in, a very simple social recruiting site - vdondeti
http://wntd.in/

======
vdondeti
I hope that you will take the time to review my site wntd.in (
<http://wntd.in> ), a social recruiting site. I know there are others out
there, but my goal was to make a really simple one. Users just post their jobs
and profiles, and they automatically get broadcasted weekly to their friends
on twitter.

I need your feedback telling me if I have achieved my goal or not.

And let me know what you think about the interface. I think the name of the
site is really appropriate and catchy. Also, I will keep this basic
functionality free and hope to build more premium features like detailed
analytics.

If users think it is useful, I will add Facebook and LinkedIn integration as
well.

Also, do you think a weekly broadcast is good or should I make it daily?

Thanks in advance for taking the time to review my site.

------
camomile
Great idea, saves my time! Do not forget to switch on your scheduler to post
jobs on twitter regularly

~~~
vdondeti
Thanks for the feedback. It posts once a week now.Do you think daily would be
better?

